

 Malaysia Airlines lose contact with plane bound for Beijing - owlmusic
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/mar/08/malaysian-airlines-plane-live

======
obituary_latte
Previous discussion
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7364086](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7364086)).
Not sure why I'm posting this...or rather not sure why I need to.

